# Test thread for uploading pics



## erehweslefox (Aug 17, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/saUZgpzC8GoV1iVu5


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2016)

try again Todd


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2016)

Testing whether the image link on the mobile app works.


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 17, 2016)

*testing if google works as a image link*

https://goo.gl/photos/saUZgpzC8GoV1iVu5

that is the picture

Posted as a pic






posted as a linc

https://goo.gl/photos/saUZgpzC8GoV1iVu5


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2016)

Nope GG


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry Todd, it didn't work...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2016)

you need to create a "http//:" from DC in the "albums" to link using the "insert image" icon


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2016)

Nope, but whatever it is...I want some.


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 17, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> you need to create a "http//:" from DC in the "albums" to link using the "insert image" icon



OK, is the problem I am doing a https? 

I think I can change that in settings. difference, I know s is secure, so I might not be able to share, correct?


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 17, 2016)

OK get what you are sayin' let me mess with DC a bit, I've been messing with my side, Didn't think that DC had a side. Let me try on that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 17, 2016)

Your image doesn't appear in your post, but it does appear in a separate tab when you click on the link.

BTW, Chief was telling you how to flute the edge of your pie in your "Peach Pie" thread. I noticed here that you actually have a scalloped type edge right on the pie plate, as if the potter created a mold for you to follow. I say next pie try pressing down into the depressions to get the edge to scallop - but only if you want a serious challenge when you go to remove the pie from the plate.  BwaHaHa!


----------



## erehweslefox (Aug 17, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> BTW, Chief was telling you how to flute the edge of your pie in your "Peach Pie" thread. I noticed here that you actually have a scalloped type edge right on the pie plate, as if the potter created a mold for you to follow. I say next pie try pressing down into the depressions to get the edge to scallop - but only if you want a serious challenge when you go to remove the pie from the plate.  BwaHaHa!



Oh I adore my pie plate, and it, yes has a fluted edge. As if the potter created a mold? my friend our pie plate was created only to make pies. Fluted? yes it is, thanks to the pottery skills of Christan and Rowan.

I'm all haply smiley that I got a, for once, dough that would hold together, and ended up flaky. I was so happy the dough held together, I cut the excess off with a butter knife. threw the top on, mashed it with my thumbs and used the leftover dough to make a turnover I ate for lunch the next day with the leftover filling.

I made a nice 'cut me up into slices' pattern on the pie, but I was saying 'holy god, I got the leftovers to make a toping, the filling is in and I haven't ripped anything. This is looking like a pie and not some cobbler you said was a cobbler but meant to be a pie.




Do say I posture as a man that has been in a brigade, and I am ok with basic cooking, but baking is another thing entire,


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 17, 2016)

Don't let them get to you Tod. I think that is a wonderful picture of two polar bears having a snowball fight in a blizzard.


----------

